# Supplemental RV Pedestal Installation



## Helitac (May 26, 2008)

This project consists of digging a 24" trench to lay down the direct bury power supply from our existing home meter and the installation of a RV power pedestal (50/30/20 amp). Purpose for the single pedestal is for company with 5-wheel/motor home.

We are planning on using a 4-wire flexible mobile home feeder wire suitable for direct burial w/ sweeps at both ends.


Questions:
What size feeder wire should we use?
With current prices, should we use copper or aluminum?
We live in lightning country, does the pedestal require a separate grounding electrode?

Thank you for any help or suggestions you may make.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

1) Depends on the distance. Under 200' you can go #6CU.

2) If by lightning country you mean the southeast, I'd definitely go with copper. It's a good idea any way.

3) I assume this pedestal has breakers to distribute the load to the different amperage receptacles. You definitely need a ground rod at this remote panel.


----------



## Matsukaze (Dec 28, 2007)

Around these parts, a supplementary grounding electrode at the RV pedestal is not required (http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/programs/electrical/2008_electrical_interps/el_interp_RV_Pedestals.pdf), but may be installed if desired. The AHJ in your location may or may not see things the same way. It's probably a good idea to install the supplementary rod at the pedestal if you're in lightning country, even if it's not required.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If it is a remote sub-panel a grounding electrode IS required.

If it is just an RV receptacle no electrode is required, but a supplementary electrode could be used, not that it would do very much.
From the sound of it, "(50/30/20 amp)", this is a panel, not just a 50A receptacle.


----------



## Matsukaze (Dec 28, 2007)

The interpretation I linked to would not apply to the original poster's situation since he is just setting up a space for one RV and not building an RV park. But, if it were a park, all the RV pedestals and the service feeding them would be considered to be a single structure. I have to wonder how many other AHJ's would stretch the definition of "structure" that far.


----------



## Helitac (May 26, 2008)

We live in the mountains of western Montana which sees a lot of lightning. 

Since the single RV pedestal will be located approximtely 150' from the meter, I will be putting in a panel, with a disconnect and individual breakers for 50/30/20 amp circuits.

Any ideas on where someone could pick up a prewired RV pedestal? Local hardware, Lowes and HD aren't familiar with what I need. Otherwise, I'll be back because I will have to make it myself. 

This chat is great because it is really helpful in bringing up things one may not have thought of. I appreciate the exchange of ideas. Thanks!


----------



## mr500 (Mar 8, 2008)

Helitac said:


> Any ideas on where someone could pick up a prewired RV pedestal? Local hardware, Lowes and HD aren't familiar with what I need. Otherwise, I'll be back because I will have to make it myself.


Try


http://www.rvpedestal.com/

http://www.rvpoweroutlet.com/

Go to google type in RC Pedestal and BAMMO:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I looked one up in the Square D catalog, it has a 50 amp, a 30 amp, and a 20 amp receptacle in it, along with the associated breakers. It's pedestal mount too. 

It's a class 1140, catalog #PAK75G. The 20 amp recpt is GFI protected, if you want the 30 amp one GFI, add 'FI' to the end of the catalog#. This is a 2003 catalog (the current one is in my van, it's raining out, and I'm just too friggin lazy to go get it! lol), the list price is $671. The company I work for usually gets stuff like this for about 1/2-2/3 list. 

Rob


----------



## Helitac (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the help! An RV park owner referred me to the person who installed the pedestals in his park. He in turn referred me to a electrical warehouse, where I purchased a pre-wired 50/30/20 amp box.

The wholesaler was willing to sell me the flexible 4-wire but they thought the #6CU was a little light for the distance. I'll chase that down tomorrow.

Appreciate all the help you have provided. Thanks!


----------



## Dairygoat (Oct 17, 2009)

Helitac said:


> Thank you all for the help! An RV park owner referred me to the person who installed the pedestals in his park. He in turn referred me to a electrical warehouse, where I purchased a pre-wired 50/30/20 amp box.
> 
> The wholesaler was willing to sell me the flexible 4-wire but they thought the #6CU was a little light for the distance. I'll chase that down tomorrow.
> 
> Appreciate all the help you have provided. Thanks!


I'm doing the same thing as you. I have already got the Pedesta but I still need to get the wire. Does any body know where I can buy the wire around Billings, Montana?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Dairygoat said:


> I'm doing the same thing as you. I have already got the Pedesta but I still need to get the wire. Does any body know where I can buy the wire around Billings, Montana?


 let me  that for you


----------



## megronniger (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm looking for instructions for hooking up the earth ground in a milbanks u5240 pedestal installation.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

please start a new thread, it keeps things clear and grabs more attention for your post


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> let me  that for you


Well, did you find anything? :laughing:


----------

